# Music Criticism



## Faell (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

This year I started my own blog/website. However, at the moment the blog is not very active, because I am/was busy with my Master's dissertation on the influence of Henry Purcell's oeuvre on Benjamin Britten, I wish to publish one or two posts each week on my blog after this month. A lot of these posts will be reviews of CD's I have listened or concerts I have attended. Now, my question to you all is, what do you consider as a good review of classical and experimental music? Below you see two posts to reviews that are already published on my website. Please feel free to give me feedback (even if it is not positive!)


Love² in Serge Verstockt's HRZSCHMRZ
A Promenade with Franz Schubert and Franz Liszt


----------

